# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  New FORD Ranger XLT Anyone have ?

## METRIX

Hi, 
Time has come to trade the Hilux in for something new.
Toyota has fallen behind the 8 ball with the mildy updated Hilux, so looking outside the Toyota square, of all the competitors the FORD Ranger looks to be the goods. 
Was wondering if anyone has the New model 2011 or 2012, and how it's been reliablity, drivability wise, I here there are a few issues with the Auto being a bit sluggish changing down, but the Manual is fine.  
Looking at the 4x4 XLT Space Cab Manual.     
.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
I've driven a diesel one a few times and yep the auto seems to hang on to the gears a bit long and it is a slowish down shift. Other than that its a great ute.

----------


## manofaus

had a 4wd dual cab hit my box trailer the other day. Took paint off my trailer (so does the rain) and it left an impression of the rear tie down bar on his front bumper. I got out, looked at my trailer, looked at his new ute, shrugged and drove off.  
yes I was stationary, we were both, I rolled forward a little then stopped. He rolled forward a little more then he should have. He just wasn't paying attention or could not see the trailer from the driver seat. When I got out to look at the trailer he was just sitting there with his head on the steering wheel moving it side to side slightly.

----------


## manofaus

Actually they have one on trial at work. Its a 4WD cab chassis with ally tray.  They say it goes like the clappers but is a little bouncy. Guess they are used to the cruiser utes with the steel mitchell tray, double batt jump packs, steel tool box and bull bar. After the roll cage there is only a tray capacity of 350kgs. 
Drama is that to retain the 5 star rating we can't bolt anything to the tray, so no fire extinguisher or tool box and also no bull bar. They are trying to work around this.

----------


## METRIX

No Bull Bar, This is because of the new pedestrian safety factor.
Althought they do say it can affect the crumple zones working to their optimal. 
Anyway I ordered a Black Supercab 4x4 Manual last week, will arrive sometime in June / July. 
And yes, they do go like the clappers.

----------

